# Arc Audio SE Amp Line,Are you getting Your Monies Worth?



## audiodepot101 (Jul 14, 2009)

This for for those who have the SE line or those who want the SE line. They are truly a SQ amps, with nothing missing or is it? I ran the standard RCA cables. The Sound Quality was awesome! I did not think that it could get better then this, but it did. Now Arc Audio sells line drivers made just for the SE amps, but I could not see myself spending another $100 per/ch. Knowing that my HU puts out more then enough volts to drive the amps to their full potential there was no need for the line driver, or to justify me spending the extra cash.So I could not get it out of my mind, the fact that the balance input takes the amp to another level! Is this true? I ask myself, how can it get better then this? well there was only one way to find out.

So I set out to find the things that I needed to go from RCA to CAT-5. After a lot of web searching I found that no one makes such a thing. Thats where the DIY skills had to come into play.The wiring was inside the manual so it was very EZ. After completing the job and installing the cable. WOW! Night and day off the top! Why does the balance input make such a big difference? 

The imaging, the mid-bass, the bass, the highs were even more detailed and tight.I have to do more research on exactly what a balance input does for your system, I know that there are a lot of amps that do not offer this feature. Those that don't, I will not even consider buying, Thats just me. I have included some pic's of the cables that I used, What ever you choose is up to you. I got this stuff from Fry's. So go ahead and take the SE to the next level! You won't be sorry!


----------



## nightryderz05 (Apr 25, 2009)

nice, would it be a night and day diff if you used it on a passive setup? or is this only good to use if you're running active?


----------



## audiodepot101 (Jul 14, 2009)

Not sure about passive, but It should sound a lot better either way. I am running active.


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

so you dont use a line driver all you did was make cables from cat 5 wire and you say it made that much of a difference?
what is your source of the balanced signal?


----------



## audiodepot101 (Jul 14, 2009)

Yes It Did, From DRZ to balance input, I did not think that there would be much of a change but it was. The Arc Amp has an internal balance line output converter that sends an balance output signal weather you use RCA's Or the Cat-5, but the Cat-5 input is far more superior then using the Rca input.


----------



## MACS (Oct 3, 2007)

Just curious why the Cat-5 would sound better. Were you having noise issues through your RCA's?


----------



## audiodepot101 (Jul 14, 2009)

No noise at all, If a system offers a better way of producing its dynamic's why not use it to the fullest? example of explanation:
Most professional audio products (recording, public address, etc.) provide differential balanced inputs and outputs, typically via XLR or TRS connectors. However, in most cases, a differential balanced input signal is internally converted to a single-ended signal via transformer or electronic amplifier. After internal processing, the single-ended signal is converted back to a differential balanced signal and fed to an output. A small number of professional audio products have been designed as an entirely differential balanced signal path from input to output; the audio signal never unbalances. This design is achieved by providing identical (mirrored) internal signal paths for both pin 2 and pin 3 signals (AKA "hot" and "cold" audio signals). In critical applications, a 100% differential balanced circuit design can offer better signal integrity by avoiding the extra amplifier stages or transformers required for front-end unbalancing and back-end rebalancing. Fully balanced internal circuitry has been promoted as yielding 3dB better dynamic range.[3]


----------



## kapone (Sep 22, 2009)

While that's true, I'm still failing to grasp, why changing just a "cable" could make a difference, all else being equal. If the Arc amp was accepting balanced inputs via RCAs, and now you're sending the exact same signal via a CAT5 cable, in theory even if there is a difference, we should not be able to perceive it. Now, there IS certainly a difference between regular RCAs and a CAT5 cable in the sense that the CAT5 cable consists of twisted pairs, where as the RCAs are a co-axial design. However, the gauge of individual wires in a CAT5 cable is much less than that of a typical RCA cable, so it could be..well...I don't know...a wash?

Could that topology difference be causing such huge "audible" differences?

p.s. I can't test this as the Arc amps I have, do not accept balanced signals (they are the older FD series). And even though my headunit (a BMW radio) is gonna be sending a balanced signal out. I have no choice but to use a LOC.


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

are you using the same output from the drz(im not farmiliar with this unit) or did you swith to a balanced output?


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

How did you do the connection?

Can you give more details?

I am currently runing a DEX-P9 + DEQ-P9 combo to the ARC AUDIO SE amps.

I don't know if there would be a way to connect the DEQ-P9 to the SE amps using BALANCED RJ45 cable.


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

so your sending a balanced signal from the drz and you werent before?


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Or are you using the ARC ALDs?

I am thinking on adding 4 ARC ALDs between my DEQ-P9 and the ARC SE amps.

Not sure if that would be any good.


----------



## audiodepot101 (Jul 14, 2009)

There is no balance signal from The DRZ going in to the amp, The amp has its own balance processor that takes place when hook into the Cat-5 inputs. For more info Call Arc, They will be able to explain what takes place a bit more. One thing that is for sure is that the Rca and the Cat-5 connections are on a separate page. You can not use the Rca input and then use the Cat-5 output going into another Amp.


----------



## audiodepot101 (Jul 14, 2009)

The Arc ALD's I am not using. those are just line drivers and has nothing to do with the balance processing, and if you have a 4volt or mor output from your head unit the line driver is not necessary.


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Hmm I understand.

So basically you have a cable that has RCA connector on one side, and RJ45 on the other?

How did you do it? Did you use CAT5 cable?

I am planning on doing this also.

At the moment I use short interconnects (RCA) between the DEQ-P9 and the SE amps.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

audiodepot101 said:


> The Arc ALD's I am not using. those are just line drivers and has nothing to do with the balance processing, and if you have a 4volt or mor output from your head unit the line driver is not necessary.


Using the line driver with balanced inputs would let you keep the gains lower, 8 volts input on balanced and 4 volts on rca


----------



## MACS (Oct 3, 2007)

After looking at the .pdf file for the Arc SE amps it appears they have higher sensitivity when using the balanced input(.6v-8v balanced) vs. (.3v-4v unbalanced). Maybe that has something to do with your results. 

All things being the same, the balanced signal should do little more than give better noise rejection.


----------



## audiodepot101 (Jul 14, 2009)

(Qoute)So basically you have a cable that has RCA connector on one side, and RJ45 on the other?

Yes, As in the picture shown above, I also use shielded balance RCA's


----------



## audiodepot101 (Jul 14, 2009)

But I also used the longer Cat-5 and spliced the RCA's onto to it. Maybe about 4" of RCA


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

I still didn't quite understand how you did it.

Do you have any more photos of the cable that goes from the DRZ to the SE amp?


----------



## audiodepot101 (Jul 14, 2009)

MACS said:


> After looking at the .pdf file for the Arc SE amps it appears they have higher sensitivity when using the balanced input(.6v-8v balanced) vs. (.3v-4v unbalanced). Maybe that has something to do with your results.
> 
> All things being the same, the balanced signal should do little more than give better noise rejection.


 Yielding a 3dB better dynamic range is something that I love. It has better separation,lower cross talk which all amps have however big or small. along with other things. I like it very much, and in turn I am getting the full benefit from this amp.


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Sounds good.

I will also try that.

Do you have any pcis of the finished cable?


----------



## audiodepot101 (Jul 14, 2009)

No I would have too take the unit out, but I will make another one in a day or two, and post pic's


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

the info I found on balanced vs unbalanced says that it only help with noise if you have any, nothing about more detailed or sounds better, and can carry a higher voltage


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

Wow, these and the Morels must be great, I wonder where I can buy them in the LA area


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

I dont recall where I read it, but IIRC the balanced inputs bypass something that the RCA's dont and that's what makes the difference.
Steve Head (Audionutz) is using the same amps and also noticed the difference.

J.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

From experience, the ALDs make a HUUUUUUGE difference. I've never heard an SE run with the balanced outputs without the ALDs but going from a modded H701, making more output Voltage than usual, to the SEs via RCA and then adding the ALDs into the line I can tell you I'd sell a kidney if I had to just to run the ALDs with the SEs. Yes, it was that big a difference. 

I can't say how much was the increased Voltage and how much was the balanced input but my next car will probably get a trio of SEs and all will have ALDs feeding them.


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Awesome.

I am kinda worried on adding more equipment on the line.

I am gonna try to first use only the modded cable.

Later I will try adding the ALD.


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Do you guys recommend any specific CAT5 cable with good shielding?


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

I didn't understand why you bought CAT5 cable and also RCA.

Couldn't you just buy the CAT5 cable and RCA connectors?

Just cut one end of the CAT5 cable and solder the cables to the RCA connector?

Wouldn't that work easier?

Would this cable work well? http://cgi.ebay.com/5FT-Gray-CAT5E-...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item33477d93d4

From what I see STP has better shielding than UTP.


----------



## audiodepot101 (Jul 14, 2009)

Ianaconi said:


> I didn't understand why you bought CAT5 cable and also RCA.
> 
> Couldn't you just buy the CAT5 cable and RCA connectors?
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

audiodepot101 said:


> Ianaconi said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't understand why you bought CAT5 cable and also RCA.
> ...


----------



## audiodepot101 (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh I see, I guess that you could, and I did think about that but the problem was that when you split the Cat-5 there is nothing of a foundation for the RCA's because the wire from the Cat-5 is so thin. I don't know if I explain it right i will take pic's later.


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Can't wait for the pictures.


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Did you have to desolder any filters?

I heard that to use the balanced inputs like that (with a modded cable) you would need to desolder a filter in each rca input.


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

you would think someone from ARC would chime in and clarify all of this...


----------



## audiodepot101 (Jul 14, 2009)

Ianaconi said:


> Did you have to desolder any filters?
> 
> I heard that to use the balanced inputs like that (with a modded cable) you would need to desolder a filter in each rca input.


????? what? I have no idea of what you are talking about, its plain and simple, make a cable which is RCA to Cat-5 and play music.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Is the Arc "balanced input" actually a diff. balanced input with 2 input sensitivity choices. One RCA for lower level unbalanced, balanced, and speaker inputs. The other RJ45 for higher level unbalanced, balanced, and speaker level. 

"Hi/Low level balanced switchblade RCA inputs for maximum system integration"

If so you might be better off using the RCA inputs since they require less input voltage to meet the sensitivity needs of the amp and thus you get a lower noise floor.


----------



## audiodepot101 (Jul 14, 2009)

I found this that one can use also, Arc Has a true balance input totally diff from the RCA input, does that make sense? By the way I used both like I said before it is a night and day difference between the two, the cat-5 cable has nothing to do with the processing, its all done within the amp itself.

Google Image Result for http://www.thatcable.com/acatalog/2_rca_audio_cat5_extender_250x250.jpg


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

I just bought some CAT6 cable and Neutrik connectors to make new cables!


----------



## audiodepot101 (Jul 14, 2009)

Cool let me know when you get them in.


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

Ianaconi said:


> I just bought some CAT6 cable and Neutrik connectors to make new cables!


how did building your own cables go?

You guys have me wanting to install my ALDs into my current system!


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

I just ordered them on Ebay.

They are flying to Brazil as we speak hehe.

I didn't buy ALDs.

I am planning on also ordering 4 ALDs. Do you think I should add them also? Or just the cable?


----------



## audiodepot101 (Jul 14, 2009)

If you want to deal with the tuning of the ALD yes, I just did not want to spend the extra $500 on ALD's when I am still getting the great SQ from the cable, the ALD allows you to feed more volts into your amp, which I don't need because it is making full power already.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

I was told that this will not work. you must use a Denford or Denon deck with the balanced outputs, unless someone you know with skills can modified your HU.








> *me-* Can you get balanced outputs on the P9 or DRZ?
> 
> *Guest-* The only H/Us with balanced outputs (i'm aware of) are Denon - but they lack any signal processing. This is why quite a few Zapco guys are using them - balanced into the DSP-6SL, then into their C2Ks. I've got a Rane, with balanced outputs.
> 
> ...












.


----------



## audiodepot101 (Jul 14, 2009)

What? you don't need a unit with a balance output the SE Amps does all that within the amp, someone does not know or has never owned a SE amp. wrong info


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

also how do you tune a line driver?


----------



## audiodepot101 (Jul 14, 2009)

Cat-5 is just the connection that is use to go through the balance input on the Arc Se Amp, that cable has nothing at all to do with the balance signal. So get that out of your head, its just the way to connect to the Se balance input"


----------



## audiodepot101 (Jul 14, 2009)

Well how to tune a line drive, first of all the line driver can deliever more volts then your amp needs, and it is a balancing act with your amp gains and the gains on the line driver. The ALD also has a Input Clip Indicator to help set or as I would tune your gains.


----------



## kapone (Sep 22, 2009)

audiodepot101 said:


> Cat-5 is just the connection that is use to go through the balance input on the Arc Se Amp, that cable has nothing at all to do with the balance signal. So get that out of your head, its just the way to connect to the Se balance input"


I think there's a bit of confusion here. I think what DAT is trying to say is that unless your headunit is sending out a balanced signal, what's the point of wiring that headunit to the SE's "balanced" inputs (whether using CAT5 cables or anything else for that matter).


----------



## audiodepot101 (Jul 14, 2009)

Once again the Arc Audio SE has the balance processing that is done within the amp and the amp itself put out a balance signal. I can not make it any simpler then that.


----------



## kapone (Sep 22, 2009)

audiodepot101 said:


> Once again the Arc Audio SE has the balance processing that is done within the amp and the amp itself put out a balance signal. I can not make it any simpler then that.


Ok, maybe I'm just missing something here.

As far as I know, yes, the SE amps can accept balanced inputs, and assuming you DO use these inputs, then it will process the signal as a balanced signal. However, in order to do that, the incoming signal to the amp MUST be a balanced signal, otherwise you're gonna get all sorts of issues.

As far as the "output" of the amp is concerned, if you're talking about the output that goes to the speakers....then it's just a high level, amplified output, right?  If you're talking about any bypass outputs thne yes, they can be balanced or unbalanced.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Ianaconi said:


> I just ordered them on Ebay.
> 
> They are flying to Brazil as we speak hehe.
> 
> ...


the ALD's will bump your voltage to a steady 8v+


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

Ianaconi said:


> I am planning on also ordering 4 ALDs. Do you think I should add them also? Or just the cable?


I would order at least 2 ALDS for your tweets and mids if nothing else.


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

this thread is turning out to be kinda funny....i was banging my head against the wall for a while hen just gave up..


----------



## xlynoz (Jun 16, 2008)

Ok here's the dealio. On page 2 of the Arc manual it says the following:

The balanced inputs will accept speaker level input from most head units. Internal balanced line conversion will deliver balanced output after the RCA's are connected.

So based on this both the RCA's and RJ45 connections are balanced. There shouldn't be a difference in the two types of connections except the RJ45 accepts up to 8v while the RCA's accept up to 4v. 

So you are correct in saying you didn't need a balanced source because the amp has a balanced line driver internal to it. However based on what the manual says, you shouldn't be hearing anything different because both the RCA and RJ45 connections are balanced. Now if you left the signal gains where they were set while using the RCA connections I could see you having a increase in "volume" making your system sound more alive.

Hope this helps to clear up the mystery.


----------



## audiodepot101 (Jul 14, 2009)

well actually I spoke with Arc today, and there is a difference, but you can call for your self and it will be explain, the manual is a bit confusing. If you notice here when talked about the balance input, it does not say there are two ways, because there is only one way, Why would they spend the time and money to make a cat-5 connection if they both sound the same? that does not make sense. One more question, Do you own a SE? this from my manual.notice it says nothing about a RCA. oh I know where you got the other info from its on page one not two, and I believe that they are speaking about a balance signal that is coming from a balance source.now this picture is specifically speaking about the balance input and at no time does it mention RCA. now to fog things up again Plus if you have not did this test yourself you can not tell one that there is no difference when not only I but four audio experts, and shop owners sat in my car and also heard the same thing? these are my findings.


----------



## audiodepot101 (Jul 14, 2009)

Why don't they talk about a RCA connection? because its not part of the balance network


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

audiodepot101 said:


> well actually I spoke with Arc today, and there is a difference, but you can call for your self and it will be explain, the manual is a bit confusing. If you notice here when talked about the balance input, it does not say there are two ways, because there is only one way, Why would they spend the time and money to make a cat-5 connection if they both sound the same? that does not make sense. One more question, Do you own a SE? this from my manual.notice it says nothing about a RCA. oh I know where you got the other info from its on page one not two, and I believe that they are speaking about a balance signal that is coming from a balance source.now this picture is specifically speaking about the balance input and at no time does it mention RCA. now to fog things up again Plus if you have not did this test yourself you can not tell one that there is no difference when not only I but four audio experts, and shop owners sat in my car and also heard the same thing? these are my findings.





Seems alot of users here called ARC tech guys today. I talked to one for awhile and he said I was like # 6 to call.

I asked what would be better a Denon dct1 or a 9255 DRZ, he said even though the Denon has built in balanced outputs it really only does 2.xx volts out when he tested them. the DRZ is rated for around 5v's he said but really only does possible 4v. 

So hands down rca from the DRZ would be better than the Denon :surprised:.

he said best bet if you really wanted to do it would be ALD's for each pair of channels ( Zero noise + your gains would be super low )

But he said most don't want to run 3-4 or maybe 5 of those at $119 each unless you get dealer cost.

So he said the Rca to Cat5 on the DRZ or Denon if you wanted to?? would not be a big deal in sound, but did state the internals going CAT5 would be less processing than the RCA balanced, which could give a slight if any difference.

at the end he said if you want to run ALD's go for it, you'll love them 100%, or just get a line-driver and bump your voltage up to 8v+ and go either RCA or Cat5.

running Rca to Rca from a good HU with 4V+ out would sound fantastic... but getting the voltage to 8V would be Heaven.


----------



## 00poop6x (Jan 20, 2007)

Glad you called Arc to clear things up  

Just read through this thread now and pounded my head as well. Horrible explanations all over the place. I can see why so many are confused.  Even a simple picture of the actual cable ( RCA--->CAT5) would end all confusion 

All needs to be said to save any confusion would be:

1) Just splice RCA heads from each channel of the HU to a CAT5 cable according to the CAT5 wire diagram in the included manual of the Arc SE amps.

2) If you need an explanation of HOW it works using SE Amps, call Arc.

DONE


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

audiodepot101 said:


> well actually I spoke with Arc today, and there is a difference, but you can call for your self and it will be explain, the manual is a bit confusing. If you notice here when talked about the balance input, it does not say there are two ways, because there is only one way, *Why would they spend the time and money to make a cat-5 connection if they both sound the same? that does not make sense.* One more question, Do you own a SE? this from my manual.notice it says nothing about a RCA. oh I know where you got the other info from its on page one not two, and I believe that they are speaking about a balance signal that is coming from a balance source.now this picture is specifically speaking about the balance input and at no time does it mention RCA. now to fog things up again Plus if you have not did this test yourself you can not tell one that there is no difference when not only I but four audio experts, and shop owners sat in my car and also heard the same thing? these are my findings.


And why would they not provide and RCA to RJ45 cable if it was so much better, why do they even need an RCA option?

"Hi/Low level switchable balanced switchable RCA inputs", I don't see a switch anywhere? Why because the high side is the rj45 inputs since it provide a lower sensitivity AND a hardware option for higher voltage speaker leve and typical balanced inputs.

Why no mention of it on the RCA side, because RCA cable aren't typically used to transmit turely balanced signals and truely balanced signal would over driver the higher sensitivity RCA inputs since they are twice the voltage or the RCA outs (hense the exactly double input sensitivity rating on the rj input side)

The amp has a internally balanced circuit *to isolate from ground and to send to another amp* but the only differance between the 2 inputs is the sensitivity ratings. An oem headunit with balanced outs that typically lower then averages voltage would be better suited to go into the RCA input so that the sensitivities would be better matched.

This is how I understand it based on what's in the manual and site.


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

oh my god i cant help myself..
heres a good read on the cable differences,take it for what its worth....
Cat5 cables vs RCA cables in car stereo


----------



## audiodepot101 (Jul 14, 2009)

I have read that also a long time ago, the cable has nothing to do with it, when you are using an rca cable with the end being a cat-5, now what? but remember everything takes place inside the amp not outside. plus this in taking about the line itself, being balance, notice what happens when the cat-5 goes into a balance input(which is the talk here) Did you miss this part?



Cat5 cables are not even designed to avoid airborn noises, since these noises are simply canceled when the noise gets to the receiver. 

BUT, since unbalanced car stereo amplifiers don't have this magical noise canceling ability, since they are not balanced and they simply do not treat the RCA signal and ground shield the same at all, using the CAT5 cable (or probably any UTP cable) may NOT be the best idea!


see how this was wrote a while ago, because car audio now has anoise canceling ability


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

the cable does if its a true balanced system. if it didnt why on earth wouldnt they just use standard rca's or better yet why not use the cat 5 and rj connectors on a un balaced system?
phoenix gold used the same method many many years ago.


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

audiodepot101 said:


> I have read that also a long time ago, the cable has nothing to do with it, when you are using an rca cable with the end being a cat-5, now what? but remember everything takes place inside the amp not outside. plus this in taking about the line itself, being balance, notice what happens when the cat-5 goes into a balance input(which is the talk here) Did you miss this part?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


please explain...


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

oh my god if your not using the ald or some other balanced transmitter your not sending a balanced signal plain and simple.
no matter what the amp does to the signal has nothing to do with it.
if your not sending a balanced signal via. ald or whatever theres no difference what cable or connector you use.

i posted that link so you could see why there would be a advantage if your using a balanced transmitter.


----------



## audiodepot101 (Jul 14, 2009)

You don't own a ARC do you? the ALD has nothing to do with the balance signal it is a line driver.


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

The ALDs take the signal and convert it to a balanced signal.



> taken from *Arc Audio's website*
> The ALD *Balance line driver conversion* unit features 2 channel RCA input, 2 channel speaker level input, 8 volt RCA output, and 8 volt *Balanced output* (Compatible with SE amplifiers) enabling you to achieve whole new levels of pure sound and performance from your Signature Edition Amplifiers that you have never heard before.


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

i think arc or its dealers need to clarify the balanced system and how it works. apparently many of the ARC se users are thoroughly confused about arc's balanced system.
i wasnt trying to sound rude or piss anyone off i was only trying to help and clarify...
i will stay out of it.


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

audiodepot im not trying to tell you what you heard with your system or what you interpreted from your conversation with ARC but your are way off. not with your system but your understanding of the balanced system,the I/O's of your source and your amp. You are misrepresenting ARC audio with your statements!!!


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

For anyone having questions how about how the balanced inputs work on the SE amp line please call 1-866-258-0288 and ask for Fred.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

pyropoptrt said:


> For anyone having questions how about how the balanced inputs work on the SE amp line please call 1-866-258-0288 and ask for Fred.


Yep Call Fred,

Yesterday and so did about 5- 6 others on the same subject.

Very nice guy to talk with.,





.


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> From experience, the ALDs make a HUUUUUUGE difference. I've never heard an SE run with the balanced outputs without the ALDs but going from a modded H701, making more output Voltage than usual, to the SEs via RCA and then adding the ALDs into the line I can tell you I'd sell a kidney if I had to just to run the ALDs with the SEs. Yes, it was that big a difference.
> 
> I can't say how much was the increased Voltage and how much was the balanced input but my next car will probably get a trio of SEs and all will have ALDs feeding them.


You are not the first one to say that adding a line driver after the H701 helps a lot. I don't think the ALD is doing anything special... more of a testiment to low h701 output voltage.


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

this is freaking priceless!!!!!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

AAAAAAA said:


> You are not the first one to say that adding a line driver after the H701 helps a lot. I don't think the ALD is doing anything special... more of a testiment to low h701 output voltage.


Ok, I've heard ALDs after a Bit One as well. Same holds true. The ALDs are worth every penny. If I was running SEs I would not run them without the ALDs, they make that big a difference no matter what HU or processor you have feeding them. Better?


----------



## xlynoz (Jun 16, 2008)

audiodepot101 said:


> the manual is a bit confusing.


Yes it obviously is



audiodepot101 said:


> If you notice here when talked about the balance input, it does not say there are two ways





audiodepot101 said:


> One more question, Do you own a SE? this from my manual.notice it says nothing about a RCA. oh I know where you got the other info from its on page one not two, and I believe that they are speaking about a balance signal that is coming from a balance source.now this picture is specifically speaking about the balance input and at no time does it mention RCA.


Nope don't own a SE but I do know the difference between balanced and unbalanced signals.

You are right it wasn't on page 2, it was on page 1. I was counting the cover page as page 1. Yes the manual does talk about balanced inputs and RCAs in the same line and I quote "_Internal balanced line conversion will deliver balanced output after the RCA's are connected._









I gave Arc credit that if they are going to convert the RCA inputs they would convert it for both the amp playback and the balanced line output. I guess you are saying they don't and it's only for the balanced output.



audiodepot101 said:


> Plus if you have not did this test yourself you can not tell one that there is no difference when not only I but four audio experts, and shop owners sat in my car and also heard the same thing? these are my findings.


I didn't tell you there is no difference what I said was _ However based on what the manual says, you shouldn't be hearing anything different because both the RCA and RJ45 connections are balanced_.

I was actually defending your position based off of the same material you were reading. I just assumed Arc would use the balanced signal conversion for playback as well and if that was true there shouldn't be a difference.

I wasn't trying to bash you only provide the information I found since there were several people were saying you were wrong. Damn try and help out........


----------



## audiodepot101 (Jul 14, 2009)

I am outof town, death in the family, but I did manenge to get to a computer. all i know is that it sounds better this way then using the RCA Why? call it magic. Not just my input on this but also others. So lets leave it how it is, because no one knows how long it takes to get to the center of a tootise roll pop


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

This thread is priceless. ROFL.


----------

